# US Cruze vs. European Cruze



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...where was your 1.8L engine manufactured? I would guess in Austria, by GM-Opel. 

...currently, the 1.4LT engine used in USA is made by GM-Opel in Aspern, Austria, and shipped over to USA, but a new engine plant in Flint, Michigan, USA, will soon be manufacturing this engine here in USA for USA and NA vehicles.

...the USA Cruzes only have either M6 or A6 transmissions, we don't have the M5 transmission here. Our A6 tranmissions are made in Mexico.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I wouldn't order US parts for a Euro spec model for the following reasons:
1. Shipping can be expensive
2. There's a good chance a lot of parts are not directly interchangeable


----------



## MIKESUBURBAN98 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, for the informations. Concerning my car the engine 1.8l Ecotec made by Opel. So do you think that concerning for example : brakes,suspension, filters, spark plugs and exhaust are the same as in US ? And for the shipping that's not a problem because if I buy parts in US and I add the shipping, it still cheaper. I already order my parts directly in the US for my other cars.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

dont change nothing


----------



## Disbeliever (Dec 31, 2010)

MIKESUBURBAN98 said:


> Hi everybody, I already own Chevy like a 1998 K2500 Suburban and a 1966 Pontiac Bonneville. And I've just bought a brand new european Cruze to my wife, there is no difference with the Us one, only engine with the finish. I bought a LT one and in France it's equipped with the 1.8l Ecotec (gas) with a manual transmission (5 gears), and I would like to know if the engine is the same on the US Cruze LS ? And if I can buy my parts in the US ?


The European Cruze is a different animal to the US one. The Euro one is a Daewoo Lacetti made in Korea lacks some of the US safety requirements. only 6 Airbags instead of 10, poor quality suspension No Watts Z link, Poor quality windscreen, No TPMS, No powered foldback door mirrors,, No auto door lock etc. which is why I am selling my Cruze with poor mpg and buying a Kia Ceed 2


----------

